# Helpers for my comic.



## NoriShizukeza (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello everyone.

You guessed it, I have a comic project. I'm trying to move on, but there're things that I would'nt be able to do ONLY alone. So I need some help.

*Who can participate to help me:
*
Anyone can help, still you're *cultured on the actual furry litteratures* (Fan-Fics, comics...) , because if some of my ideas for the comic are already existing, I don't want than we treat me like a copier.

*On what I need help:*

I will need help on many things, like the *concept*, the *story*, and sometimes, but REALLY SOMETIMES, on the *character design*.

*How can you participate:*

Just get my e-mail adress and give me yours. You can also add me to your MSN, it's more practical.

My e-mail: norishizukeza@hotmail.fr

*Organisation for the help:*

First, don't worry, I'm not gonna ask you for creating the wole things (on what I need help) for me. I will make the major part of the things.

When I will need you, I'll send you a mail or tell it to you by MSN. Then you'll only have to follow my instructions.


Post here if you want to help me, and add you're e-mail like I said on your post. If you don't understand somethings I said above, well you can tell it. I'll do anything for enlighten you.

Thanks,

Nono.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 22, 2012)

are we getting paid


----------



## NoriShizukeza (Sep 22, 2012)

...So my sister was right. Forget EVERYTHING I SAID and so PLEASE DELETE THIS TOPIC.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 22, 2012)

Holy over-reaction, Batman.

The problem is that you're asking for help, but you've not actually told anything about what you want help with. There's loads of useless information but nothing useful.

Are you going to make money off of this, what is it about, what are you actually going to do, are people going to be paid or is it unpaid.

Stop throwing a fucking bitchfit and put some useful information.

inB4 Ansitru


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 22, 2012)

NoriShizukeza said:


> ...So my sister was right. Forget EVERYTHING I SAID and so PLEASE DELETE THIS TOPIC.



You can't quite expect us to hand you everything and the moon on a silver plate without even telling us if you're intending to make a profit of the comic or not.

If it's a free project that you don't intend to sell, then more people would most likely be willing to help.
If you're planning to sell, it's only fair to be upfront about it since you can't expect to get it all for free and then make money off of it yourself.

In short: *useful information please*.


----------



## NoriShizukeza (Sep 23, 2012)

...Alrigth, I think I got to explain.



Ansitru said:


> In short: *useful information please*.



That's EXACTELY WHAT I TRYED TO DO. But, when I started writing this thread, I was totaly lost. I really had no idea how to expose my idea to you guys. So, like a freaking dumbass, I posted this shit.

Next, when I said "My sister was right", that's because she telled me than I will ALWAYS HAVE TO PAY. So I THINKED EVERYONE WILL ASK ME FOR PAYING. But she was wrong.

And finally, if I wanted to delete this topic, that's because I was thinking than if I just say something like "Oh, I am really sorry, but I don't have money, but please, can I except anyway have some help? <3333333333333 " , everybody will stalk me AS A NOOB, because, I call back, I was thinking than I will ALWAYS HAVE TO PAY IN THIS WOLRD.

Well, that's all.

I think I'm gonna create a brand new-synthetic replica of that thread, but if that first can be deleted, it will make me very happy.


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, that escalated quickly.

Yeah, you REALLY need to give people more information. And of course you should pay them a cut if you're profiting from it. Don't be so angry, just calm down and actually explain the scenario in depth and I'm sure under certain circumstances people will warm up to the idea. How everybody reacts all comes down to YOU. It comes down to how you word yourself and how you treat the people on these forums, and more importantly, how they react comes down to how YOU react.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 23, 2012)

Given how the OP reacted to one simple question. A question that wasn't accusatory or really difficult in any way shape or form I can honestly say I'm staying the hell of way from this project.  The OP is not making a very good case that he/she is an enjoyable person to work with.  

To the OP. You can delete and or lock your own threads, you don't need others to do it for you.  I would recommend before you make any more posts you read the forum rules and the forum it's self.  If you want to be apart of our community it might help to know something about it and the best way to do that is to just sit down and read some threads.  You might decide that this isn't the place for you, or if you do want to stick around you'll have a much better idea of the type of people you are dealing with and how to respond to them.  If you do decide to make this request elsewhere it might (like So Furry or Ink Bunny or where ever) it would be a good idea to take some time and learn about the community a bit before making requests of this nature if you want the best results.


----------



## NoriShizukeza (Sep 23, 2012)

Ilayas said:


> Given how the OP reacted to one simple question. A question that wasn't accusatory or really difficult in any way shape or form I can honestly say I'm staying the hell of way from this project.  The OP is not making a very good case that he/she is an enjoyable person to work with.
> 
> To the OP. You can delete and or lock your own threads, you don't need others to do it for you.  I would recommend before you make any more posts you read the forum rules and the forum it's self.  If you want to be apart of our community it might help to know something about it and the best way to do that is to just sit down and read some threads.  You might decide that this isn't the place for you, or if you do want to stick around you'll have a much better idea of the type of people you are dealing with and how to respond to them.  If you do decide to make this request elsewhere it might (like So Furry or Ink Bunny or where ever) it would be a good idea to take some time and learn about the community a bit before making requests of this nature if you want the best results.



1: I already explained why I reacted like that to this "simple question". See previous post.

2: ...Oh. Well I didn't know that. On other web sites, I can not delete my threads after I had a response on them. That was like that EVERYWERE for me. + I have looked almost everywere to delete it, but I haven't find.

3: I know the rules. It's exactely the same rules than every site were I go. "Mature attitude, no bad words to indiscriminately, respect for others members, ect ..." . I always try to respect them. But it seems it isn't the case. So: *What is exactely the problem? *It seems than there is another problem than the fact I can't express nicely myself.

Anyway, I'll do what you've said. I think it's a good idea too.


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 23, 2012)

NoriShizukeza said:


> Next, when I said "My sister was right", that's because she telled me than I will ALWAYS HAVE TO PAY. So I THINKED EVERYONE WILL ASK ME FOR PAYING. But she was wrong.



If you are intending to profit off of the work you ask for, then YES YOU SHOULD PAY.
I mean, how would you feel when you do something for free and then the person you made it for makes money off of it?

Would you do it?
*Honestly?*

Scratch that, you're 13.
No wonder you think everything should be for free.


----------



## Teal (Sep 23, 2012)

NoriShizukeza said:


> 1: I already explained why I reacted like that to this "simple question". See previous post.


 Well you over reacted.



> 2: ...Oh. Well I didn't know that. On other web sites, I can not delete my threads after I had a response on them. That was like that EVERYWERE for me. + I have looked almost everywere to delete it, but I haven't find.


 Actually I think in some of FAF's subforums you can't delete them, but I'm not sure.



> 3: I know the rules. It's exactely the same rules than every site were I go. "Mature attitude, no bad words to indiscriminately, respect for others members, ect ..." . I always try to respect them. But it seems it isn't the case. So: *What is exactely the problem? *It seems than there is another problem than the fact I can't express nicely myself.


 Flipping out about one little thing is the problem.

When you're looking for people to help you with something actually give out some information. 
What kind of comic is it?
How long is it going to be?
Are you going to make money off of it?
What's the basic plot?

This kind of stuff.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 23, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Scratch that, you're 13.
> No wonder you think everything should be for free.


This is reason enough not to get into a project with the OP. It could be considered a contract (and is if it were to be paid for) and 13 year olds can't be legally bound into a contract.


----------



## Teal (Sep 23, 2012)

Zenia said:


> This is reason enough not to get into a project with the OP. It could be considered a contract (and is if it were to be paid for) and 13 year olds can't be legally bound into a contract.


 @OP you should just work on the comic with your friends.


----------



## Greg (Sep 23, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Scratch that, you're 13.
> No wonder you think everything should be for free.


Oh my God, this makes me just want to avoid this guy so much now. New-teen-mentality is the last thing I need to put up with right now.

Kid, try lurking for like 5 years like I did. Within that time you'll grow and then look back on this thread and say "Jesus Christ did I really fucking ask people to do a comic I'd profit off for FREE? What the hell was wrong with me?". I'm not kidding, you seriously should really just start integrating yourself into a forum at like 16 at the earliest.


----------



## NoriShizukeza (Sep 23, 2012)

...Good. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD.

That is EXACTELY WHAT I WAS WAITHING FOR. _*The Age Discrimination.*_

I KNEW IT WILL HAPPEND.

YES.

I AM A KID.

AND I'M PROUD OF THAT.

THAT PROJECT IS SERIOUS.

I WANT TO BE SERIOUS TOO.

AND NOBODY WANTS TO UNDERSTAND IT.

NOBODY.

WE ONLY CONSIDER ME AS A DAMN NOOB KID WHO KNOW NOTHING BUT THE GUMMIES ABOUT THE WOLRD.

FINE.

THAT IS THE ULTIMATE PROOF OF THE INTELLIGENCE OF SOME GUYS HERE.

THANKS.

REALLY.

+ I CAN'T WORK WITH MY FRIENDS.

THEY'RE JUST UNCULT.

THEY DIDN'T EVEN KNOW THE DEFINITION OF "FURRY".

WHY THE HELL DO YOU THINKED I'VE CAMED HERE?

TO SHARE MY PASSION WITH OTHER PEPOLE WHO HAD IT TO.

DAMMIT.

AND REALLY, WE ARE NOT IN THE OFFICIAL DOMAIN.

WE ARE IN THE FAN DOMAIN.

SO YOU DON'T NEED TO CONSIDER THIS AS A CONTRACT.

...All right, my nervous poop is finished. Sorry, but this time, I really had to let what I wanted to say go.

EDIT: Sorry. The words I wanted to say at the end have been set in the middle of the post.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Sep 23, 2012)

OHh my god, you're 13, that's *adorable* 


And terrfying 


You will understand why in about 10 years.


Anyway, here, calm down, and get back on topic: 


"I don't want them to treat me like a copier" - Don't worry.  This is not a personal thing when I say, "Whatever you come up with will have been done before."  Go read the 32 Dramatic Devices if you doubt me, there is a finite amount of plot ideas and so storytelling in a way that is original is a matter of execution.   Great example: Main character is an orphan living with his aunt and uncle, he is rescued from his living circumstances by a wise bearded character who turns out to be a righteous badass and reveals to main character that main character's father was also a badass newgod, and had unprecedented talent.  Main character is also instructed how to unlock the same potential as his father, and has many adventures and makes a couple of sidekick friends while he becomes the VERY BEST LIKE NO ONE EVER WAAAAS, defeats the forces of evil and avenges the death of his family member(s).  All of this will be set to an orchestral score composed by John Williams.


Is that Star Wars or Harry Potter?  Shit man, I think it's both. 
So, going through all this furry literature will be helpful to you by finding storytelling devices that really *work*.  The most useful thing one of my design professors taught me is, "Everything is a remix."   The key is to relax and live by "We Know It Works," and when you do mimic, mimic with style and nobody will ever know.   


Story/Concept: 
-> Figure out what your conflict is


Character Design: 
1.) Keep things simple by pitching it like a TV series. Your main character is the Every Man but what makes him interesting is that he has a Twist, and this is related to the plotline because his Twist enables him to achieve the plotline. 


Example: Lieutenant Columbo.  He is The Everyman because he is presented as bumbling, humble, disheveled, and ultimately is someone you can relate to.  Even villains on his show relate to him, think he's adorable in his clumsiness.  But he has a Twist, which is that he's actually a SUPER GENIUS DETECTIVE who lures his suspects into his elaborate ruses through his The Everyman personality.  


Exeample You Probably Have Heard Of: That guy from Breaking Bad.  He is The Everyman because he has life problems that people can relate to: marriage trouble (I think? I never watched the show), the woes of raising kids, and, though not everybody can relate to cancer, he has it, and so he reminds you of your mortality and hardships you mahave had so he is someone you can relate to.  But he has a Twist, which is that he's actually AN AMAZING METHAMPHETAMINE COOK because he's an amazing chemist.  


2.) Nobody cares what your characters look like nearly as much as they care about what motivates them and who they're LIKE.   Find out who they are as a person first, and find out what they are as a body next.  Besides, this way you can introduce elements to their character design that gives clues as to what they are like as a character and thus feel more whole.   So, figure out what htey're like, go learn about icons and symbols and THEN design characters. 




Okay, you are equipped


Now go forth my adorable pre teen


My God, you haven't even seen an 8 track have you


----------



## Zenia (Sep 23, 2012)

Nori... you really aren't helping yourself with those unrestrained outbursts. It makes you seem very unstable... and who would want to work with someone like that?


----------



## Ansitru (Sep 23, 2012)

NoriShizukeza said:


> ...Good. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD.
> 
> That is EXACTELY WHAT I WAS WAITHING FOR. _*The Age Discrimination.*_
> 
> ...



And that is why you go on al all-caps rampage?
As a kid, you are more than allowed to make your own comic. 

But, people can not work for you as any agreement or contract with you, A KID, would be null and void.
Keep up the attitude, though. It'll work really well for you, I guarantee it.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 23, 2012)

NoriShizukeza said:


> ...Good. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD.
> 
> That is EXACTELY WHAT I WAS WAITHING FOR. _*The Age Discrimination.*_
> 
> ...



This is how mother nature says "Do not touch".


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 23, 2012)

NoriShizukeza said:


> ...Good. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD.
> 
> That is EXACTELY WHAT I WAS WAITHING FOR. _*The Age Discrimination.*_
> 
> ...



...Soooo, are you angry or something?



> I AM A KID.
> 
> AND I'M PROUD OF THAT.



>Implying being a kid is an achievement


----------



## Teal (Sep 23, 2012)

When you blow up like that NO ONE will want to work with you.


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 23, 2012)

Gibby said:


> >Implying being a kid is an achievement



Well the OP did manage to make it this far in life despite some serous anger management issues so I'd say that's an achievement in of it's self.


----------



## Teal (Sep 24, 2012)

NoriShizukeza said:


> That is EXACTELY WHAT I WAS WAITHING FOR. _*The Age Discrimination. [ *_



Zenia answers that here. v


Zenia said:


> .* It could be considered a contract (and is if it were to be paid for) and 13 year olds can't be legally bound into a contract*.


And you havn't shown that you are mature for your age either. 




> THAT PROJECT IS SERIOUS.
> 
> I WANT TO BE SERIOUS TOO.
> 
> ...


No one takes someone seriously when they type IN ALL CAPS. And you havn't givin any info on the comic itelf.
We know exaclty nothing about it.



> WE ONLY CONSIDER ME AS A DAMN NOOB KID WHO KNOW NOTHING BUT THE GUMMIES ABOUT THE WOLRD.


 My only opinion of you is that you blow up (in all caps) about the smallest of things. That you shouldn't freak out about in the first place.



> THEY DIDN'T EVEN KNOW THE DEFINITION OF "FURRY".
> 
> WHY THE HELL DO YOU THINKED I'VE CAMED HERE?
> .


how where we supposed to know?


> AND REALLY, WE ARE NOT IN THE OFFICIAL DOMAIN.
> 
> WE ARE IN THE FAN DOMAIN.
> 
> SO YOU DON'T NEED TO CONSIDER THIS AS A CONTRACT.


 If money is involved then yeah, it IS considered one. 
If you commission me to draw you an apple, is it any different than me drawing an anthro dog for you?

And please explain what this "_Official Domain_"?
And what makes it different than this _"Fan Domain_"?


----------



## Darc (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey Nori. As a comic creator myself, I wanted to offer you a bit of advice quick. 

Hear me out, please. 

If you're interested in doing a comic but are unsure how to start, *watching and talking with other comic creators can help*. Many of us have blogs or forums where we talk about our process, answer questions, and are available to our readers. Getting a feel for what actually goes on behind the scenes of a comic can help you see what the options are and figure out what you're looking for in a partner. It's also inspiring being around others who are doing what you want to do.

Now, many of these people won't work on your comic with you. They also won't come on forums to find you. If you're running a comic, you're usually strapped for time as is. Trust me. I'm here on a fluke and thought I'd offer a bit of quick advice. But, observing them and asking questions now and then can help move you in the right direction. Good luck!


----------



## NoriShizukeza (Sep 24, 2012)

First, I must say thanks to Darc and HipsterCoyote. They taked my project at serious, and they have given me wise advices for helping me.

So, form the bottom of my soul, THANKS!

Now, for the others.

I don't want this discussion continue. Even if it's maybe already the case, I don't want it ends bad. I reconise I over reacted many times. I could explain the reasons why, but it will be to long. Really.

I want to have good relations with the furry community, and so, I learned what I got to do for this works.

So now, let me excuse myself. Many times, I don't mesure the importance of my reactions. It's a big default, almost in my real life than here. But I have promised to try to response nicely, without any over reaction and most of all, to try to express myself clearely.

CATCHPHRASETIME: *I promise I'll never do it again.

*Finnaly, I will explain what I was wanted you to do for me in this collab' at the very-beginning:

What I wanted to do is expose to you the story/sotryboard, the plot and/or the character desing, and than you tell me if it's enough original, if you like it or if you think there is somethings to change.

But now, I don't need it anymore, I'm gonna use the help Darc and HipsterCoyote gived me.

So, I will this thread after you readed all this message.

But I have an epic question: *HOW THE HELL CAN I DELETE IT? O8O*

/Get killed by the hunters (No Lord Of The Flies reference.) ./

Thanks,

Nori.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2012)

closing.


----------

